# Beans, beans, beans?



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

Which ones? I am at a loss i realize that its all down to personal taste but is there a certain type i should look for? I know nothing of beans. I'm currently using a bag of Lavazza at the mo previous Costa beans, and i have used the one from BB.

I don't like these Lavazza beans, and the shots are a bit naff whatever i do.

So next Sunday there is a farmers market and my local roaster is there. He has a small selection and the house blend.

link http://www.theblendingroom.co.uk/

Looking forward to trying some local roasted beans.

The other thing is how to rest beans, I have no idea how i do that? is it a case of just leaving them to mature a bit in the cupboard, or do they need some extra prep?

Cheers Dob


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Dob

Great questions.

I'd recommend grabbing at least 2 different types of beans

From their website, El Salvador Finca Las Delicias Peaberry and Mexico Finca Muxbal should be completely different tastes.

What type of chocolate and wine do you like?

Milk or Dark chocolate?

Red or White wine?

You will find yourself liking one of these more than the other. Let us know which one and then we can suggest further coffees for you.


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

dark chocolate and i don't like wine ha ha

cheers

Actually i like that Portuguese rose mateus something? funny shaped bottle if that helps


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

If you want to try a few different ones then coffeebeanshop.co.uk do a fortnightly promotion where they select 3 different beans and throw in a bag of their blend. So you get 4 bags for about £19. It's a good way to try loads of different types. I used to find 4 bags would last me about a month which was just about the time the beans were getting a bit past their best.

Don't worry too much about resting. Quite a lot of roasters will leave them a couple of days before they send them out. If you find you're getting tonnes of crema then you might need to leave them a couple of days and then try again.


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll check that out cheers, chimpsinties. Am going to try the beans from the market, he also says he does smaller batches now so he can have different beans every month which is good I'll get to try different beans that way, also.

Out of interest is there a super bean which is a "must try" ?


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

So i got the Mexico Finca Muxbal, and the other which is called Jones which is a blend 50% Fazenda Palmital - 50% Nueva Granada.

Just thought I'd update my post.

The Muxbal is nice but not really to my taste so don't think I'll get that again :/


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

dobber said:


> Which ones? I am at a loss i realize that its all down to personal taste but is there a certain type i should look for? I know nothing of beans. I'm currently using a bag of Lavazza at the mo previous Costa beans, and i have used the one from BB.
> 
> I don't like these Lavazza beans, and the shots are a bit naff whatever i do.
> 
> ...


What is your method of preparation? Espresso only?

The problem with the roaster you link to is that he doesn't really have a range. They are all central american ( & brazil) and whilst they will all taste different, they will only do so within a narrow spectrum.

The other issue is whether you've nailed your espresso technique and can pull consistently, otherwise you'll be attributing extraction faults to the beans.

I would ask you this: do you like dark roasty flavours or not. Do you like tingly acidity, full on lemons or (like me) want as little acidity as possible? Do you like zingy fruity flavours? Do like like dusky dried figgy earthy flavours?

Have a think and I'm sure many of us might be able to name some beans or blends that will highlight those attributes.


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

Right so once i have sorted the grind out I grind, tap portafilter down, top up a little more, level off (with the back of a knife) flush machine, tamp (till the top of the tamper reaches the top of the filter basket), tap, tamp, spin with no pressure then brew.

Now this Muxbal i have been using is really obvious in taste, how so? I'd say darker in comparison to Costa beans and definitely a more fuller taste also quite bitter but that could be down to what you was saying before ...me ha ha

Am I right in thinking bitter/sour is a result of over/under extraction I can't remember which way round or weather that's right.

I have some more beans to different to the Muxbal (Jones which is a blend 50% Fazenda Palmital - 50% Nueva Granada) will see what i think to them but i still have most of 500g left of Muxbal so a couple of weeks.

Thanks for the help Dobber


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Might be worth trying an established conventional espresso blend? Union Revelation maybe (quite dark) or Hands On Lusty. Lots of people rate Everyday Espresso from coffeebeanshop.


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

Well I'm gonna try the Jones blend and then he has a Beverly blend. but i will try anything







I'm learning what all these taste actually are, I mean what I'm tasting and what I realize I'm tasting, so yeah all good fun.


----------

